# Dongguan job searching



## DavidGale (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi all,

I am a New Zealander. Recently moved to Dongguan because wife teaches English at a school here. I am looking for ideas on how to find employment in Dongguan given that its not like home where one can simple approach numerous agencies. I hold an Executive MBA from Massey University. A long standing career is business management from the IT, transportation, and textile industries. Over 20 years a member of the New Zealand Computer Society, 13 years a member of the New Zealand Human Resources Institute.

All and any assistance would be greatly appreciated.

Regards
David


----------

